# Fortgeschritten Java programmieren



## pool (14. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Forum gewählt, meine Frage dreht sich um das Thema, wie man sich, nachdem man die Grundlagen von Java erlernt hat, am besten zu einem wirklich versierten Java-Programmierer weiterentwickeln kann.

Ich stehe nämlich vor folgendem Problem: In der Schule und dann später auch so nebenbei in meiner Freizeit habe ich mir Java ein wenig angeeignet, habe zum Beispiel "Java ist auch eine Insel" durchgearbeitet - mehr oder weniger gründlich. Damit ich meine theoretischen Kenntnisse nun zu wirklichen ausbauen kann, brauche ich wohl ein wenig Praxis.

Ich schreibe mir zwar hin und wieder selbst kleine Programme, wenn ich grade etwas benötige weil ich zu faul bin es per Hand zu machen, und ich habe auch schonmal im Rahmen des Bundeswettbewerbs Informatik einige Programme geschrieben und es da in die 2. Runde gebracht. Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, dass ich bisher immer nur alle Programme für mich selbst geschrieben hat und die nie jemand gesehen hat, sodass ich auch nicht beurteilen kann, ob die nun gut oder schlecht umgesetzt sind und wie man es besser machen könnte. Der Lerneffekt geht also gegen null.

Ich würde daher gerne einmal wissen, wie ihr das so macht? Gibt es vllt Tutorials/Bücher in denen man auch mal fortgeschrittene Beipielprogramme schreibt an denen man was lernen kann? Oder gibt es Communities, womöglich sogar dieses Forum, in denen ma Code austauscht oder gemeinsam an Programmen arbeitet?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Marco13 (14. Feb 2010)

pool hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, dass ich bisher immer nur alle Programme für mich selbst geschrieben hat und die nie jemand gesehen hat, sodass ich auch nicht beurteilen kann, ob die nun gut oder schlecht umgesetzt sind und wie man es besser machen könnte. Der Lerneffekt geht also gegen null.



Definitiv nicht. Wie es auch hier in einer häufig zitierten Signaur steht: "Programmieren lernt man nur durch Programmieren". Wenn man selbst etwas macht, und dann merkt, dass man etwas falsch gemacht hat, macht man es beim nächsten mal eben anders - und potentiell besser. Zusätzlich schnappt man ja hier und da immer mal irgendwelche Strategien (oder ("Design") Patterns) auf, und wenn man mal vor einen konkreten Problem steht, kennt man vielleicht schon einen Lösungsansatz - oder idealerweise mehrere. 




> Ich würde daher gerne einmal wissen, wie ihr das so macht? Gibt es vllt Tutorials/Bücher in denen man auch mal fortgeschrittene Beipielprogramme schreibt an denen man was lernen kann? Oder gibt es Communities, womöglich sogar dieses Forum, in denen ma Code austauscht oder gemeinsam an Programmen arbeitet?



Gelegentlich werden hier mal "Projekte" gestartet - kleine Spiele oder Progrämmchen, die in Gruppen von ca. 5 Leuten entwickelt werden (sollen). Meistens scheinen sich diese Projekte schnell im Sand zu verlaufen, aber ... welche Ursachen das hat... darüber will ich mal nicht spekulieren.

Heilsam ist IMHO auch, sich ein Programm, das man "früher" mal geschrieben hat, nach... einem Jahr oder so mal wieder anzusehen ... und sich kopfschüttelnd zu fragen, was man damals denn da für einen Mist zusammengestümpert hat


----------



## dmike (14. Feb 2010)

Guck dir open source Projekte an die  laufen. Schau dir an wie die leute schreiben und versuche fremden code zu verstehen. Je öfter desto besser. Das bringt viel auf die Dauer.


----------

